# GCV 160 Carb daskets



## SeagoSteve (Aug 23, 2016)

Howdy

I've got a Husky HU700F with a Honda engine number GJARA 2502679 S3A* with a BB62ZBAL01 carb.

I've got the carb off and when I look at the illustration on the Honda parts look up, the gaskets that I took off, don't really match the drawing. Sadly, I was kinda counting on the picture to get it back together. I tried and failed to upload a photo of what I have.

Anyone know where I might find more info?

Many thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does your engine have the automatic choke?


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I generally find there are indentations (perhaps very faint) on the gaskets that match the part it mated with. Make sure all holes line up and I bet you will be fine.


----------



## SeagoSteve (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes it does, (much to my dismay honestly)


----------



## SeagoSteve (Aug 23, 2016)

nbpt100 said:


> I generally find there are indentations (perhaps very faint) on the gaskets that match the part it mated with. Make sure all holes line up and I bet you will be fine.


Thanks, you're right. The witness marks do indeed give hints on two or three of the "soft" ones, but I have one made of steel that has me puzzled.

I can see the holes that provide for the atmospheric venting for the bowl, on the filter side, or intake side of the carb, but, the holes in the gaskets on the block side, or downstream side of the carb make no sense to me.

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## SeagoSteve (Aug 23, 2016)

30yearTech said:


> Does your engine have the automatic choke?


Yes, it does 30yearTech. 

(Sorry for the double post, I forgot to hit quote)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

SeagoSteve said:


> Yes, it does 30yearTech. (Sorry for the double post, I forgot to hit quote)


If you have the others figured out, then the metal one goes between the carburetor and air filter box. There should be a gasket, metal plate and then another gasket (all look the same). Be sure to align the vent holes up or your carburetor will continuously flood fuel.


----------



## SeagoSteve (Aug 23, 2016)

30yearTech said:


> If you have the others figured out, then the metal one goes between the carburetor and air filter box. There should be a gasket, metal plate and then another gasket (all look the same). Be sure to align the vent holes up or your carburetor will continuously flood fuel.


Cool, so then on the block side it's the "air guide" against the carb, then the thick spacer, and a paper gasket against the block.

I'm going to hang it on there, and will report back,

Thanks again!


----------



## SeagoSteve (Aug 23, 2016)

SeagoSteve said:


> Cool, so then on the block side it's the "air guide" against the carb, then the thick spacer, and a paper gasket against the block.
> 
> I'm going to hang it on there, and will report back,
> 
> Thanks again!


Update:

Re installed the carb and it started right up. Thank to to 30Year and others input on the gasket sequence, I believe it's back together correctly.

I do have some issue however, cause even though it runs pretty smooth, it makes blue smoke like a mosquito fogger. I checked the oils level, and it appears "full" but not really "over full". (Top of the checkered pattern on the stick, dipped but not screwed in)

We'll use it a time or two, and see how it goes. Thanks again for all the input.

Oh, by the way, just for public record, I cleaned up the carb and cleared all ports and jets, including the emulsion tube, but what I really found that I believe was the main problem, was the choke spring, (around the choke shaft under the black lever)appeared to have weakened and would not return the plate to the open position, even when the auto choke leaver was cleared and should allow it. I moved the hook on the end from the flat on the lever, where I think it belongs, to a small, unused hole on the lever, resulting in enough added tension to open the plate. It's a rig, but now it's opening.

Thanks again!
Steve


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Glad it is working for you.

If the blue smoke is just at start up it may be from you having the machine tipped while doing your work.

See if it persists. If it does you may have a leaking ring or valve guide.

I have never worked on the auto choke Honda but the manual chokes can have a sticky cable and cause a similar issue.


----------

